# How you say?....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Isn't it strange how those foreigners don't pronounce words like wot we do :? 

Any tips on how to say certain words/phrases would be appreciated so we can all appear fluent next time we venture over the pond....

I'll start you off with a couple I can think of.....

Hymer - in German, its pronounced 'Hoomer'.

VW - say 'veedubbleyuw' in Germany and you'll get weird looks. Correct pronounciation is 'Fow Vey'.

French bubbly - Champagne - say 'Shampaine' and you'll be politely corrected, its pronounced 'Shormpanyer' (with gusto!)

Your turn - A couple of French supermarkets i'm not 100% sure about - how do you pronounce 'Auchan' and 'Carrefour' correctly :?: 

Pete


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Supermercado ---supermarket
rotonda---- roundabout

estás aburrido de esta noche---Are you bored tonight


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Metz = Mess

Laon= Lonn

Millau = Meeloh

Auchan- we've always called Osh -on

Carrefour = Carry foor


G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This is serious stuff Mavis. :roll: 

We once went into a hairdressers asking for some VO5 hot oil in France for the wifes hair (long story) - we eventually found out we were actually asking for warm garlic for horses :? 

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

...and have you noticed that the word for loudspeakers ( as in earphones) is the same word- enceinte- as for pregnant ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Auchan*

Hi

The Auchan - well, in France, the last letter is not pronounced unless in a sentence where the words and letters merge.

Auchan = Oh cha.

but

Auchan orange - Oh chan orange

Does that make sense?

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Metz = Mess
> 
> Laon= Lonn
> 
> ...


Thanks G

I say something similar to 'Osh on' or 'Ocean' but for the other one I'm in the habit of saying 'Carrefwoar' now.
pete


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Be careful how you ask for chicken in Spain

Pollo = chicken, pronounced "poyo"

Polo =Penis,pronounced "polo" as in the mints.


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

There used to be a lemonade in France called Pschitt.

About 30 years ago you got money back on the bottles and our two boys, aged around 10 and 11 at the time, took great delight in taking them back and hearing the shop girl say "et deux pschitt"

Simple pleasures!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have one of these in 3 different languages and found them to be brilliant.

Initially we got it for our 8 year old but we found them so useful ourselves.

They give you the phrase you need but also tell you how the English would pronounce it.

Not alot of kids stuff in there mainly phrases for the whole family to use.

http://tinyurl.com/ntv49q

Well worth the money and not too big for a change 

Mandy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This << is also a very handy little book.

Be careful where you buy it though! :?

Have a look on Amazon and marvel at some of the prices. The world must be half full of complete (_but very wealthy_) idiots!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Pronunciation*

 Ciao tutti,
well, when in Italy, please do order a 'Cappuchino' and not a 'Cappussino'
when ordering a Capuccino. :lol: It's really irritating to the ear to hear Brits asking for a Capussino. :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe I was lead up the garden path when I was supposedly corrected but... I went most of my life ignoring the "t" at the end of words until I was told that I should pronounce Beret (as in flat hat) and Moet (as in bubbly) with a hard "t" at the end while in France. This after a life time of using the silent t in the UK under the impression that I was saying the French words the French way.

I hope you know what I mean.

Dick


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

When in France, don't get the words

'Sa Loo' and 'Sa Low' 

mixed up


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

listen very carefully, i shaal saay tthees only wance.

tomnjune


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

oh and people from Shrophire need to be careful and not refer to it as salop!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I stopped at a farmer's roadside stall in France to have a look at what was on sale.

I bought some red currant jelly and wanted to know if he had any honey for sale.

My efforts at trying to get over what I required included making a buzzing sound and flapping my arms (bees).

The farmer reached for a net and like a magician produced a live trout from his van!!

Oh! I've found out what a roadsign with 'Dangereux et Dificile' means


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi
I was asking about aftershave in a french pharmacy & meaning to say 'Apres rasage' I actually said 'apres ravage' 8O  
It gave them a giggle though :lol: 
Definitely must use the right words & pronunciation in future  
Regards Catherine


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Russians. Simples instead of simple. 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I can remember my son asking what was so special about singers that they could go to so many places:

_Acces interdit sauf chantier _

G


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Picking up on a couple of earlier points.

Moët is pronounced "Moette" with a hard T and not "Mohay" as a lot of Brits say. That is based on experience of working on the LVMH media account a few years ago. LVMH is the owner of Moët et Chandon. The origin of the name is, I believe, Dutch.

Carrefour is Carghfoor with a slightly guttural R in the middle. Also useful to motorhomers as it means Cross-Roads.

Also, if in Champagne country and aiming for the principle city of Reims, don't ask directions for "Reems", the locals may not realise where you want to go. They will direct you correctly if you ask for "Rance" as in Dance (that's the northerner's pronunciation with a short "A" not "Darnce" as in the south).

Philip


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

And there was me thinking that you just shouted loudly at them in English!!!!.

Andy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Reems*

 Ciao tutti, thanks JeanLuc, the correct pronunciation of Reems has always worried me a bit.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

From the original post Hymer pronounced Hoomer, All my german customers pronounce it as Heemer
Waz


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our most notorious mistake?

Asking if a type of jam had preservatives in it? Seemed sensible to try to avoid too many e-numbers and obnoxious chemicals - after all we only wanted a good quality home made type jam!

In French "est ce que ce confiture a les preservatifs dedans?" and so on.....

Translation "does this jam have condoms in it?"

We did get some VERY funny looks and will not be asking again! One of the daughters who was with us is now a French, German and Italian teacher fluent in all three! She was only four at the time!

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Some good ones there, thanks and keep 'em coming...

The french ski resort of Les Gets - pronounced something like 'lay jay'

Quimper in Brittainy - sounds like a motorhome - 'kampair'

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Language*

and of course the classic from the French exam at school....

un seau d'eau - a bucket of water

urn so do (so as in so, and do to rhyme with so)

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I knew you'd get a bucket in somewhere Russell !

We usually ask the locals how to pronounce the name of their village or town if it's not obvious and sometimes -like Metz and Laon above, are a bit surprised by the result.

We sat for ages this time trying to get the correct pronunciation of _Aix_ (en Provence). The old lady waiting at the bus stop with us could not understand why we couldn't manage it but it is not as easy as it looks. You have to have a 60 a day habit to really " hack" it out !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Russell just for you.

A bucket in German is an 'Eimer' which sounds a bit like how a cockney would say Hymer :roll:  

pete


----------

